# Egg substitute?? It was great



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm 61 and never cooked without eggs..well, I had bought unflavored gelatin for an emergency if without eggs.
Emergency arose...boiled corn, butt roast, sweet peas, mashed potatoes, macaroni/cheese(thank you farmers)...just isn't dinner without cornbread.
No eggs!!!

So, I did it(after going to my grocery room store)---substituted a tsp. of unflavored gelatin with 2 tbsp. of cool water, then mixed with 2 tbsp of hot water= 1 egg.:scratch

I was prepared to throw it in the garbage---no way!!!

:kiss: from dh...and I ate two pieces!!:ignore:

And now, on to the pineapple upside down cake....hear that sound?? It's my pants stretching!!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

:kiss: from dh...and I ate two pieces!!:ignore:

And now, on to the pineapple upside down cake....hear that sound?? It's my pants stretching!![/quote]

perhaps they are tearing? better set aside some larger pants for the shtf


----------

